# Designing a table with removable legs



## NOLAwoodwork (Feb 21, 2012)

I am building a dining table that needs removable legs. The table will be all solid pine construction, 3'x8'. The table will spend a lot of time in storage and needs to be able to set up and break down quickly for moving. I have settled on the idea of using a similar design as shown here so that the legs can just be removed with a couple of bolts.










My concern is attaching the apron to the table top while trying to take into account wood movement so there are no issues with it cracking. Any thoughts?


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Have you given thought to making legs that just fold up under the table insead of removable legs and bolts? The way you're setting it up seems to me that you're taking the risk of losing the bolts whereas permanent folding legs would eliminate this.


----------



## S Neul (Jun 24, 2016)

The system you have shown in the picture will work very well. The legs will feel as solid as if they were glued on. If it helps any you can also use wing nuts to fasten the legs on.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Generally tops are fastened to the apron with special hardware that allows for wood movement:
http://www.benchnotes.com/Fastening Table Tops/fastening_table_tops.htm

Any of the methods shown on the above page and your leg treatment should work just fine.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

I moved a table like that one a dozen times (truly) moving from place to place when I first moved to Florida. Easy, two bolt assembly/disassembly on each leg, rock solid 'til the day I replaced it.


----------

